# Logitech G19



## mofo45 (16. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

Ich suche ein app womit das Licht passend zur Musik abgespielt wird.
Ich habe nur das normal wo sich die Lichter ganz schnell abwechseln.


----------



## peppnick (18. Mai 2010)

schau dich doch mal hier um ich hatte da mal was gelesen das es mit der G15 geht und auch mit der G19

www.G15-Applets.de :: Index


----------



## mofo45 (18. Mai 2010)

dort finde ich nichts 
hast du vlt noch eine idee??


----------



## püschi (18. Mai 2010)

Mir ist kein Programm bekannt, was das kann.
Wenn es eins gibt, wäre ich natürlich auch brennend interessiert


----------

